# Skunked by my daughter



## E-Rawk (Apr 12, 2008)

So it was windy as all get out today, but I decided to try my luck at my brothers small bass/catfish pond.

I got skunked, but my 6 year old didn't.

She was fishing with a Barbie rod & reel combo, Medium size bobber, 2 split shot 1/8th oz weights, a number 6 Renegade Hook, and a piece of Canadian Nightcrawler.

Here are the results:

Itty bitty bluegill, but she was excited and so was I.









My Daughter's First Bass!








Rubbing it in that she caught some and noone else did :twisted:


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2008)

Good times right there! :beer: The smiles and memories are priceless!


Thanks for joining!


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'll remember that smile for a long time to come. I found this site as I was searching for jon boat mods. Don't have one yet, but working on getting a 12 ft Starcraft Mod V from what looks like the late 70's. Hope to get that and start in on it soon.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice report - your duaghter rocks as an angler

BTW - not a perch - that is a member of the sunfish family, look like a bluegill!

Check this out: https://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/bgl/


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 12, 2008)

Hah, I was a bit torn between calling it a perch or a bluegill. Thanks for the correction. She also tried her luck on a Chartruese jig and was casting it pretty well but didn't have any takers. Can't wait til Summertime rolls in.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 12, 2008)

That is awesome, she will remember that bass forever


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2008)

Great pics that will bring some memories for all of you a long time from now. Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

E-Rawk said:


> Hah, I was a bit torn between calling it a perch or a bluegill. Thanks for the correction. She also tried her luck on a Chartruese jig and was casting it pretty well but didn't have any takers. Can't wait til Summertime rolls in.



Man - it really does not matter, your daughter certainly did not care; and nor would I, a fish is a fish!


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 12, 2008)

How awesome is that! Thats what makes it all worth while. My daughter is 6 and now she gets so upset if she DOESN'T get any!


----------



## mtnman (Apr 12, 2008)

Cool deal dude!


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 13, 2008)

Stuff like that will be remembered forever. Looks like a good day out, for you daughter at least :lol:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 14, 2008)

GOOD JOB DAD!!

My hat is off to you for getting your daughter hooked on fishing. I remember catching fish quite a bit, but the memories of my 3 year old son giggling and jumping around every time someone gets a fish or getting a bite and running to a rod while holding my five month old daughter will never fade. If you have kids and don't take them fishing, I encourage you to get em' out there. You may just find your favorite fishing partner!


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow.. that is awesome! Congrats to your daughter. Looks like you may have a new fishing partner for life.


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope so, Mom and dad took me fishing alot when I was a kid. Its been years since I was able to go fishing and now that I've gone again this year I've got the fever, I know she does cause she tried to get me to take her again yesterday instead of picking up the wife at the airport


----------



## mtnman (Apr 14, 2008)

The wife could have found her way home, lord knows mine always does no matter how for out I take her and drop her off! :twisted:


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

mtnman said:


> The wife could have fuond her way home, lord knows mine always doesn no matter how for out I take her and drop her off! :twisted:




:LOL2: I thought I was the only one who tried that!


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 14, 2008)

10 points!


----------



## sccamper (Apr 14, 2008)

My daughter loves to "school me" when she goes with. She doesnt realize that I get more enjoyment out of her catching fish then when I do. Ill let her have braggin rights any day.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 14, 2008)

Very cool!!! That bass is bigger than most of the ones I catch


----------



## shamoo (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard, What can I say, those pictures are priceless dude! Little dudette, way to go sweety :fishing:


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 15, 2008)

sccamper said:


> My daughter loves to "school me" when she goes with. She doesnt realize that I get more enjoyment out of her catching fish then when I do. Ill let her have braggin rights any day.



This was a daddy first for me and I have to say that everything you've said was exactly true. I was calling my parents, and the wife's parents, and the wife, and my brothers and sisters bragging about how my kiddo caught a fish lol. 

As far as the size goes, we estimated a pound +- half pound. He was pretty lean so we didn't bother measuring or weighing.


----------

